# Ouseburn Culvert, Newcastle - May 2012



## mrdystopia (May 28, 2012)

Constructed between 1907-1911 The Cully as it is locally known allows a River Tyne tributary flow from Jesmond Dene to Ouseburn where it joins the river. The path or the culvert goes underneath Heaton and Byker before emerging under Ouseburn Viaduct. For all the fact fans, it's 2150ft long and cost of £23,000.

I have vaguely known of The Cully but never got around to visiting thinking it was just a small little tunnel. I was wrong and I am very glad I got together a group to go for an explore. It is wet dirty and smelly but a concrete platform keeps you out of the water. Underneath the platform, the flow is split with the stream running down the centre and sewer water running along each side. During WWII, the space was used as a makeshift bomb shelter for the locals. Given the smell and muck, I wonder how many people decided to take their chances outside during air raids.

Along for the explore were myself, my wife, Magpie432, Magpie's girlfriend, MrEx, non-forum member Dan and CommunistCat. 

1.




2.



Magpie432 dancing around with a sparkler

3.




4.



"Fuck It Get Stoned"

5.




6.




7.




8.



From left to right: MrEx, MrDistopia, 'Mrs Magpie', 'Mrs MrDistopia', Communist Cat, Dan, Magpie432

9.




10.




11.




12.



MrDistopia

13.



Another group shot: MrEx, MrD, 'MrsD', 'MrsMagpie', Magpie423, CommunistCat

14.



End of the line...Bloody high manhole (This was zoomed in quite a bit). After a big mucky climb through spiders and God-knows-what, I was seriously disappointed to find the covers locked. There may be a way through under the platform but I didn't have the footwear for stream walking so that will have to wait until another time.

Was great fun and will be going back soon for more light painting fun soon, I think.

MrD


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2012)

Very interesting photography,thanks forsharing.


----------



## Fiesta (May 29, 2012)

The photography in this is absolutely fantastic. 

Might have to 'borrow' a few of your clever ideas for when I go underground. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrdystopia (May 29, 2012)

Fiesta said:


> The photography in this is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Might have to 'borrow' a few of your clever ideas for when I go underground.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



I can't really take credit for all of them, much as I wish I could. It was a team effort. I would have never have thought of the lightning from the finger but it does work really well. Will be pinching these ideas myself. Next time and bringing the wire wool so we can have some REALLY crazy lightpainting going on.


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2012)

ooh wah wee wah! That is beautiful. Inspired photography too. Thanks for sharing your fantastic photos.


----------



## Ha.zel (May 29, 2012)

Fantastic photographs!


----------



## CovertUrbex (May 30, 2012)

Some great lighting techniques, i liiike it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

fantastic images, great shadows and lighting in a funky place


----------

